# Hate in a Bottle?



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2013)

Just pulled this off a list I was looking over... 

TBOL/DBOL/TNE/DROL/TREN-BASE 125MG/ML SUPER FREAK	

^^^ That's an injectable. Holy shit.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 5, 2013)

Fuck ya!!! SIgn me up!


----------



## Jada (Feb 5, 2013)

My lord my blood pressure just went up)


----------



## Braw16 (Feb 5, 2013)

I would give it go why not


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 5, 2013)

That counts as only one compound right?


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 5, 2013)

Holy shit!!


----------



## g0re (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks pretty damn sick!


----------



## JOMO (Feb 5, 2013)

I want to super freak!

Some crazy bastard had to come up with this one. Kudos!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2013)

Braw16 said:


> I would give it go why not



Thats the attitude!!!


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 5, 2013)

you gonna try it POB?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> you gonna try it POB?



Hell yeah I am  

I'll update this in april when I am using it.


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 5, 2013)

april, we cant wait that long.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> april, we cant wait that long.....



If my tax man comes back with some good news I'll run a few weeks for a test.. Damn. peer pressures a mutha fucka!


----------



## JOMO (Feb 5, 2013)

pillarofbalance said:


> if my tax man comes back with some good news i'll run a few weeks for a test.. Damn. Peer pressures a mutha fucka!



do it..do it!


----------



## Yaya (Feb 5, 2013)

Scary..

Thats insane


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## Christosterone (Feb 5, 2013)

I want this, what are the ratios...


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 5, 2013)

Holy fuck nuts batman! POB if you run this you gotta post up bloodwork along with it. I wanna see how fucked your liver values and lipids get lol How much tren base is in that shit? Not sure what kind of mad scientist came up with this one but I like him. I'd give it a go if I was single and didn't have small children to care for.


----------



## Azog (Feb 5, 2013)

Holy shit....I would be down right homicidal. Tren and mast has me wanting to axe murder anyone walking 1% too slowly in front of me on the sidewalk. This...I cannot imagine.


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah is try that shit.


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just pulled this off a list I was looking over...
> 
> TBOL/DBOL/TNE/DROL/TREN-BASE 125MG/ML SUPER FREAK
> 
> ^^^ That's an injectable. Holy shit.



Wow I want some of that lol!


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 5, 2013)

Instant Psycho...just add this stuff.


----------



## getgains (Feb 5, 2013)

things are getting better all the time all you need to add is xtra strenght viagra so when you take it you can run around raging with a steel hard on fuck me i heart scientists


----------



## grind4it (Feb 5, 2013)

Fuck that! I love myself more than that.


----------



## DADAWG (Feb 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just pulled this off a list I was looking over...
> 
> TBOL/DBOL/TNE/DROL/TREN-BASE 125MG/ML SUPER FREAK
> 
> ^^^ That's an injectable. Holy shit.



NEW PR IN A BOTTLE lol


----------



## Rage Strength (Feb 6, 2013)

Tasty. I'd cruise on that shit for months.


----------



## airagee23 (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah I saw that blend POB. It does look sweet


----------



## Georgia (Feb 6, 2013)

Will be watching the news closely during this cycle


----------



## HH (Feb 6, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Will be watching the news closely during this cycle



Lmao ^^ what he said


----------



## trim (Feb 6, 2013)

should nick name that stuff "jail time"


----------



## 69nites (Feb 6, 2013)

Im fairly certain that is from the same place I got my tren base.

Id probably put a few mL of that in me.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 6, 2013)

I'd hit it.... at least once.


Respect,
Vette


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 6, 2013)

sounds like too much fun to leave alone to me


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 7, 2013)

Puff Puff PASS that shit Beeoootch!!!!!


----------



## erix23 (Feb 16, 2013)

Interesting.get some.


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 16, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just pulled this off a list I was looking over...
> 
> TBOL/DBOL/TNE/DROL/TREN-BASE 125MG/ML SUPER FREAK
> 
> ^^^ That's an injectable. Holy shit.



Thats a serious blend....ive got some tne50/dbol25/drol25 ill be trying soon...


----------



## Navyman (Feb 16, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just pulled this off a list I was looking over...
> 
> TBOL/DBOL/TNE/DROL/TREN-BASE 125MG/ML SUPER FREAK
> 
> ^^^ That's an injectable. Holy shit.



Check this out pulled this off a list just now too, I'd like to use both of them together for about 8 weeks its just not fees able it seems like all the ones I've seen are priced outrageously
TPP(test phenyl prop) 50NPP 50MAST P 50TREN A 50TNE 25DBOL 25DROL 25


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 16, 2013)

Navyman said:


> TPP(test phenyl prop) 50NPP 50MAST P 50TREN A 50TNE 25DBOL 25DROL 25



LOL I know where you got that one..... it's a real BEAST!!! LOL

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Navyman (Feb 16, 2013)

63Vette said:


> LOL I know where you got that one..... it's a real BEAST!!! LOL
> 
> Much Respect,
> Vette



Yes and the man has one hell of a list.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 16, 2013)

That he does my friend...that he does.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## g0re (Feb 16, 2013)

63Vette said:


> That he does my friend...that he does.
> 
> Much Respect,
> Vette



I have yet to see one as impressive as his.  Pretty crazy!


----------



## danielbiker (Feb 16, 2013)

All we need now guys is just an iv device.Drip,drip,drip all day and we will became real Frankeinsteins.LOL





Navyman said:


> Check this out pulled this off a list just now too, I'd like to use both of them together for about 8 weeks its just not fees able it seems like all the ones I've seen are priced outrageously
> TPP(test phenyl prop) 50NPP 50MAST P 50TREN A 50TNE 25DBOL 25DROL 25


----------



## Navyman (Feb 17, 2013)

danielbiker said:


> All we need now guys is just an iv device.Drip,drip,drip all day and we will became real Frankeinsteins.LOL



Haha an insulin pump!


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 17, 2013)

danielbiker said:


> All we need now guys is just an iv device.Drip,drip,drip all day and we will became real Frankeinsteins.LOL



Or just drink it...


----------



## Navyman (Feb 17, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> Or just drink it...



If only that worked for all those compounds that would be cool. I don't know though I'd probably still use pins.


----------



## don draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Seems harsh... would try it anyway though


----------

